# Things you don't say to your wife



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know this has nothing to do with Halloween, but it's funny, and things could get scary if you don't heed this advice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can vouch for Spooky1 living a long and happy life (and not getting killed with a knife, either)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

So now I know what I did wronge lmao


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL. That was funny.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Seen that awhile ago- but still worth another watching.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: very funny! love the guy. its true though...let that be a lesson to all husbands! lol


----------

